# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كراميش الحصن >  نكتتتتتتتتته خطيييييييره

## توصي شي!

:Icon29:                سلاااام ياحلوين
في مره واحد سأل اردني000 ليه مكشر؟
قال قهوتنا مره00 وبحرنا ميت00 وخليجنا عقبه00 واكلتنا مقلوبه00 
وابوي مهاوش 00 وجدي عدوان00 وخالي مزعل00وبعد كل هاظ
بدك اياني اكون فرحااان!
ههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

ههههههههههههه

يبس هاد بدوي هههههههههه :SnipeR (7):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

:SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):

----------


## عوكل

:Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 
أعتذر نسيت انو الابتسامة غلط لازم اضلني مكشر :Icon28:  :Icon28:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:Bl (27):  :Bl (27):  :Bl (27):  :Bl (27):  :Icon7:  :Icon7:  :Icon7:  :Icon7:  :Icon7:  :Icon7:

----------


## Rahma Queen

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا اردنيه ودايما بضحك
ليش انتو ضالمينا
اكيد هاي بس نكته
لانو كل العالم بشهدالنا بالجديه هاد احنا الاردنيه
 :SnipeR (42):

----------


## mylife079

كشرتنا احلى من ضحكة غيرنا

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

بس للعلم اكلتنا منسف مش مقلوبه

كشرتنا احلى من ضحكه غيرنا...

----------


## كنزي

مشكووووووووووووووووووور اخي  شديد

----------


## shams spring

:SnipeR (35):

----------


## مجودة

[rainbow]ههههههههههههه[/rainbow]

حلوة كتيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر

 :Cgiving:  :Cgiving:

----------


## وعد

هههههههههههههه
قديمه بس للعلم ما في احلى من كل عمايل الاردنيه وهالنكته مش لابقه النا لان كل الاردنيه حلوين ومرحين وامورين
بس بالنهايه اسمها نكته
هادا رايي الشخصي
dodo

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

هههههههههههه

----------


## ::شديفية::

ههههههههههههههه

يسلموووووووووو :SnipeR (89):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

وهي إبتسامتي  شو رأيك

----------


## hadeel bassam

والله ما في احلى من كشرتهم الاردنيين  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## رنيم

_ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههه
ههههههههه
هههه
هه_

نكته غلط 

سألوا أردني؛ ليش انت دائماً مكشر وعصبي ؟؟؟؟ 


قال ... قهوتنا مرة 


و بحرنا ميت 


وخليجنا عقبة 


وطبختنا منسف


وأشهر الأسماء زعل و مهاوش وعدوان 


ومطربنا اسمه متعب وأشهر أغانينا ويلك يلي تعادينا يا ويلك ويل 


وبدك إياني ابتسم .....

----------


## raad mallak

hhhhhhhhh

حلوة 

ننتظر جديدك

----------


## قلبي ألماس

حللللللللللللللللوه هات غيرها

----------


## ريمي

شو اكتب....؟؟؟!!!

----------


## totoalharbi

والله احنا دايما مبسوطين ليش ضالمينا

----------


## طوق الياسمين

والنعم حنا اردنية  :Jordan:

----------


## شوو

:SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40): 
 :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):

----------


## Kasmoo

الله حيوا الاردونية

----------

